# Recording in Dual-mode config



## rochrunner (Dec 2, 2006)

I don't have Dish yet, but am reading ahead to understand the various options before I sign up (I've been with DirecTV for the last 13 years).

Assuming that I operate two TVs in Dual Mode, do I still have the capability of recording one channel while watching another live, or to record two channels simultaneously while watching a pre-recorded show?

More specifically, if I'm recording a channel, can I be watching different live channels on the two TVs?


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

rochrunner said:


> I don't have Dish yet, but am reading ahead to understand the various options before I sign up (I've been with DirecTV for the last 13 years).
> 
> Assuming that I operate two TVs in Dual Mode, do I still have the capability of recording one channel while watching another live, or to record two channels simultaneously while watching a pre-recorded show?
> 
> More specifically, if I'm recording a channel, can I be watching different live channels on the two TVs?


With a single ViP722, in Dual mode, you can record 2 shows(if you have OTA 3 shows) and watch a recorded event. IF you are recording a show, and want to watch live TV, only TV 1 will get something seperate. TV2 will either have to watch whats on TV1 tuner or whats being Recorded. Dual mode for some is very useful. Single mode and having a ViP722 for each TV, gives you more options and functions.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Just a bit more detail..A single tuner can only do one thing at once. It can be used to watch live TV OR record a program but not both at the same time. With the 622/722, you have three tuners. There are two sat tuners and one OTA tuner (exception is the 722k with the OTA module in which case you get two OTA tuners). Considering the sat tuners only for a moment, you can think of each TV having one tuner assigned to it (if you have multiple TV2's they share one tuner). So, you can either watch live TV or record on each TV at any one time. Viewing a previous recording does not require a tuner so you can do that anywhere/anytime you want. For the consideration of scheduling recordings, you have the Record Plus option to set. If you watch TV1 most of the time without TV2 being in use you would set it to default a recording to the TV2 tuner first so it does not interfere with your TV1 operation. If both TVs are in general use you can set the option to default to the TV from which the timer is set.

If you have an OTA antenna you get the use of an additional (or two) tuners for local channels. With the 622/722 only TV1 can control the OTA tuner (with some possible workarounds to view the content on TV2). With the 722k with the OTA module installed, both TV1 and TV2 can have an OTA tuner.

The system is very flexible in how it can be used depending on your requirements and equipment. If that does not clear up the confusion, let us know your viewing habits as far as the use of TV1 vs TV2, which receiver you will be getting and if you have OTA or not, and we can break it down for you a little better.


----------



## rochrunner (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks for the very detailed reply -- it's exactly what I was looking for. One other detail: I only see the "Home Distribution Outlet" connection on the back of the 722, and I understand that's used to send signals thru my existing cable network to the 2nd TV.

So where does the outside antenna connect? It is of course currently connected to the coax network, so can the 722 receive OTA signals over this connection at the same time that it may be sending signals out to the 2nd TV?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

If you have a 722k, you currently have no OTA tuner... BUT your 722k will accept a tuner module which will provide 2 OTA tuners to your DVR. There's a small cover plate on the back of the receiver which is removed to install the tuner.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

It sounds like you are looking at a pciture of the back of a 722k without the OTA module installed. If you look at a 722 instead of the 722k the OTA input is near the two sat inputs.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

BattleZone said:


> If you have a 722k, you currently have no OTA tuner... BUT your 722k will accept a tuner module which will provide 2 OTA tuners to your DVR. There's a small cover plate on the back of the receiver which is removed to install the tuner.


I'm a little confused... I'm new to Dish and I have the
722k pictured with the OTA module inserted.

Does this mean I can record two SAT channels and two OTA channels at the same time? (or is it only two SAT and one OTA at the same time?)

Thanks!


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

quietmouse said:


> I'm a little confused... I'm new to Dish and I have the
> 722k pictured with the OTA module inserted.
> 
> Does this mean I can record two SAT channels and two OTA channels at the same time? (or is it only two SAT and one OTA at the same time?)
> ...


Two and two.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

GrumpyBear said:


> With a single ViP722, in Dual mode, ...TV2 will either have to watch whats on TV1 tuner or whats being Recorded. ...


Not in Dual Mode. In Dual Mode TV2 can not view the TV1 fare. TV2 could, however, watch a previously recorded event *or* that which is currently being recorded on TV2.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

Kent Taylor said:


> Two and two.


so I can record 4 programs simultaneously?(2 SAT + 2 OTA)

I'm running my 722k in dual mode.....

Thanks!


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Yes.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

quietmouse said:


> so I can record 4 programs simultaneously?(2 SAT + 2 OTA)
> 
> I'm running my 722k in dual mode.....
> 
> Thanks!


enjoy it too.


----------



## RollTide1017 (Oct 12, 2008)

I I have a few questions about dual mode.

I have a 722 and am thinking about using dual mode for the bedroom TV (instead of the 322 currently in the bedroom). If I'm recording 2 shows can both TV1 and TV2 watch 2 different previously record shows?

TV1 is our main TV and is used almost constantly, TV2 gets very little use. With that said, what are the advantages and disadvantages of using Record Plus?

Last one. Say I'm watching TV1 and something is recording on TV2. A second recording is about to start but, because I have the overlap set to 1 min. early and end 3 min. late; this second recording will start on TV1. Once the recording is over on TV2, can I switch tuners on TV1 so that I can then watch live TV again?

Would it just be easier to get an dual mode SD DVR for the bedroom (and other TVs in the house)?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## dbrakob (Apr 26, 2006)

I I have a few questions about dual mode.

I have a 722 and am thinking about using dual mode for the bedroom TV (instead of the 322 currently in the bedroom). If I'm recording 2 shows can both TV1 and TV2 watch 2 different previously record shows?

YES TV1 CAN WATCH ONE "TAPED" SHOW WHILE TV2 WATCHES A DIFFERENT "TAPED" SHOW.

TV1 is our main TV and is used almost constantly, TV2 gets very little use. With that said, what are the advantages and disadvantages of using Record Plus?

RECORD PLUS WILL SET THE DEFAULT TO TV2 FOR RECORDING MEANING AS LONG AS YOU ONLY TAPE ONE SHOW AT A TIME YOU CAN ALWAYS HAVE TV1 AVAILABLE FOR LIVE VIEWING. YOU WILL LOSE TV1 FOR LIVE VIEWING IF TAPING TWO SHOWS.

Last one. Say I'm watching TV1 and something is recording on TV2. A second recording is about to start but, because I have the overlap set to 1 min. early and end 3 min. late; this second recording will start on TV1. Once the recording is over on TV2, can I switch tuners on TV1 so that I can then watch live TV again?

YOU WOULD HAVE TO STOP THE RECORDING ON TV1 AND THEN START IT UP AGAIN ON TV2 MANUALLY. UNFORTUNATELY EVEN RECORD PLUS DOES NOT DO THAT AUTOMATICALLY. ALSO BE AWARE IF YOU DO THE MANUAL METHOD YOU WILL HAVE 2 RECORDINGS FOR THAT SHOW (A FEW MINUTES FROM TV1 AND THE REST FROM TV2)

Would it just be easier to get an dual mode SD DVR for the bedroom (and other TVs in the house)?

YES IT WOULD BE EASIER (I HAVE THOUGHT ABOUT DOING THAT MYSELF FOR SOME TIME) BUT IT WILL ALSO COST YOU. ROUGHLY $12 PER MONTH I THINK ($6 DVR FEE + $6 EXTRA RECEIVER FEE) PLUS ABOUT $100 ONE TIME CHARGE FOR THE DVR (A LITTLE HIGHER OR LOWER DEPENDING ON WHAT DVR YOU GET). IF YOU GO THAT ROUTE GET AN HD DVR LIKE THE 722 AS THEY NO LONGER CHARGE THE HD ENABLING FEE. EXTRA HD DVR WILL COST YOU THE SAME AS EXTRA SD DVR. JUST TELL THEM YOU ARE GETTING A NEW HD TV IF YOU WANT TO GO THAT ROUTE.


----------



## RollTide1017 (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks for the help.



dbrakob said:


> YOU WOULD HAVE TO STOP THE RECORDING ON TV1 AND THEN START IT UP AGAIN ON TV2 MANUALLY. UNFORTUNATELY EVEN RECORD PLUS DOES NOT DO THAT AUTOMATICALLY. ALSO BE AWARE IF YOU DO THE MANUAL METHOD YOU WILL HAVE 2 RECORDINGS FOR THAT SHOW (A FEW MINUTES FROM TV1 AND THE REST FROM TV2)


This answer here will probably keep me from using dual mode. We just record too many shows for it to be convenient. Was just trying to find a way to be able to watch our recorded shows in the bedroom while watching something else in the main room. May just have to look into adding an addition DVR.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

I finally hooked up rabbit ears and plugged in the OTA module in my 722k. Works great and the signal strength is usually 90 or better(locals are nearby).

It's nice to be able to have 4 programs recoding simultaneously... two DISH HD channels and two local HD OTA channels.... 

Now if I can only figure out a way to be able to force an end to the recording on TV2, without having to walk into the bedroom. Why can't there be an option to do this from TV1? For example, there can be an option in the menu that says something like this: "Allow TV1 user to terminate recording on TV2"


----------

